# GoDaddy Issues



## bright_eyes (Sep 16, 2007)

I purchased a Linux hosting package from GoDaddy about a week ago. I already owned a .co.uk domain, which I've had to host as an offsite DNS as GoDaddy cannot transfer in .co.uk domains.

However, I've had a ton of problems already and I need the site to be up and running ASAP. To start with, although there are definitely files uploaded to a folder on the site, the index page now won't load. Similarly I cannot access the FTP - my login details are correct, but the connection remains in the 'waiting' stage. I've tried this on other computers and different connections but still no luck.

I've contacted their support staff, but haven't got anywhere yet. I'd really appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Can you PM your domain name to me? I'll take a look at yoru DNS and see if there are any problems there.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with how the DNS is setup. When I visit the domain, I see "Test Page". Is everything working now? 

I'm not familiar with GoDaddy, but some web hosting companies will use a username like "[email protected]" for their FTP access. Double check this for your account and adjust accordingly if this is the case.


----------



## bright_eyes (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for your help! It seems to be working today - the confusing thing is that sometimes it works only with the 'www.' and sometimes only without. I re-entered the name servers on my domain host and since it seems ok at the moment, I'm hoping the problem's sorted now.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I used GoDaddy a few years ago and found their service to be rubbish. The server needs to be configured to allow for various index or default pages. The DNS can be configured to allow for using or omitting the www. portion of your domain name.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

ebackhus said:


> I used GoDaddy a few years ago and found their service to be rubbish. The server needs to be configured to allow for various index or default pages. The DNS can be configured to allow for using or omitting the www. portion of your domain name.


I've talked to several people that weren't happy about godaddy's hosting. And the few times I've used their control panel (while trying to find something for someone), I wasn't impressed.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

If you're looking for an alternate, check bravenet.com. They've started offering hosting, domain registration and management, and lots of other services.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

www.dreamhost.com is another good alternative.


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Godaddy are fine for getting domains cheap but the hosting is mediocre, account area/control panel is over complicated and support is quite awful (scripted answers). 

Was with them for around 6 months but needed to expand anyway so moved somewhere else.


----------

